# Received Orientation Invite



## Prozium (Jun 13, 2012)

Hey guys,

Today I received an email that was inviting me to the New Apprentice Work Orientation. It says that at my orientation I'll sign all DOL papers to become a 1st year apprentice. 

I took my test on October 24th and two weeks later I received an email saying I passed the aptitude test. Woot woot!

After lurking here for a while and reading a lot of info I assumed my next step and most crucial part was the interview, so I've just been waiting for that email. Then this morning I wake up and have an invite to my orientation. 

Is my local just not doing an interview or will it be at the orientation? Or am I officially a 1st year apprentice?

Thanks in advance guys. Really appreciate this site and all the info on here.


----------



## Tom45acp (Sep 6, 2011)

It might be possible that based on the test alone, your apprenticeship committee decided to forgo interviews.

As soon as you sign the DOL papers, you are an apprentice.

Congratulations


----------



## Prozium (Jun 13, 2012)

Tom45acp said:


> It might be possible that based on the test alone, your apprenticeship committee decided to forgo interviews.
> 
> As soon as you sign the DOL papers, you are an apprentice.
> 
> Congratulations


Thank you Tom.

I wasn't sure if that was normal or not.

I'm really excited though. It says that my orientation is January 10th and my tentative start date for school is April 8th. Is it normal for a three month gap between orientation and the beginning of my apprenticeship?


----------



## Tom45acp (Sep 6, 2011)

There is more than one way to run a program, so your questions should be directed to your committee. 

We usually run an orientation a few months before we start classroom work and a boot camp shortly before apprentices are sent out to work. Our classes start in September, two nights a week. It is typical to send apprentices to work a few months before school starts. Since your classes start in April, I'm guessing you'll do day classes (all day) for a few days or a week and return to work, then come back for more classes. For sure, you'll find out at your orientation.


----------



## icefalkon (Dec 16, 2007)

That's the same way we do it here in NYC as well. However they do it Proz...it seems like you're in Brother! Welcome!!


----------



## sopranocaponyc (Nov 24, 2008)

Prozium said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Today I received an email that was inviting me to the New Apprentice Work Orientation. It says that at my orientation I'll sign all DOL papers to become a 1st year apprentice.
> 
> ...


That's pretty awesome that you took the test last month and you got the call already. Here in NYc for local 3 IBEW it can take years. normally the wait is 3-5 years to get accepted but I guess that's cause we have so many people applying etc. GL


----------



## Prozium (Jun 13, 2012)

Tom45acp said:


> There is more than one way to run a program, so your questions should be directed to your committee.
> 
> We usually run an orientation a few months before we start classroom work and a boot camp shortly before apprentices are sent out to work. Our classes start in September, two nights a week. It is typical to send apprentices to work a few months before school starts. Since your classes start in April, I'm guessing you'll do day classes (all day) for a few days or a week and return to work, then come back for more classes. For sure, you'll find out at your orientation.


Oh ok. Thanks Tom. I really appreciate the info.



icefalkon said:


> That's the same way we do it here in NYC as well. However they do it Proz...it seems like you're in Brother! Welcome!!


Thanks man! I'm super excited!


----------

